# BPM-Studio Pro & Netzwerk



## Daniel Wittberger (9. Mai 2003)

Hi

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem BPM-Studio Pro: Ich habe meine gesamten MP3-Files auf meinem Linx-Fileserver gespeichert. Wenn ich diese mit einem anderen Programm abspiele geht das sofort. Nur beim BPM-Studio dauert das mehrere Sekunden bis er anfängt ein File abzuspielen. Kann mir jemand von euch vielleicht sagen wie ich das beschleunigen könnte ohne, dass ich meine MP3s auf die Lokale Festplatte kopieren muss?

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

